# CWM and TWRP



## fredderf81 (Jul 12, 2011)

Mod Type:: Recovery

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
ok, so i hope i am posting this correctly...over in xda i tend to get set on fire if i so something in a wrong room but quick question regarding CWM 6.0.1.0. anyone have the slightest idea why i can not back up anything. i get that error message how /sdcard can not be found, or something a long those lines at the end up the backup....twrp works just fine.


----------



## Jgrimberg1979 (Jul 7, 2011)

fredderf81 said:


> Mod Type:: RecoveryDifficulty:: ModerateMod Status:: StableApply In:: CWM RecoveryRequires Root:: YesSource:: ok, so i hope i am posting this correctly...over in xda i tend to get set on fire if i so something in a wrong room but quick question regarding CWM 6.0.1.0. anyone have the slightest idea why i can not back up anything. i get that error message how /sdcard can not be found, or something a long those lines at the end up the backup....twrp works just fine.


Wrong forum man! This is for development dude!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

fredderf81 said:


> Mod Type:: RecoveryDifficulty:: ModerateMod Status:: StableApply In:: CWM RecoveryRequires Root:: YesSource:: ok, so i hope i am posting this correctly...over in xda i tend to get set on fire if i so something in a wrong room but quick question regarding CWM 6.0.1.0. anyone have the slightest idea why i can not back up anything. i get that error message how /sdcard can not be found, or something a long those lines at the end up the backup....twrp works just fine.


Don't use CWM. Problem solved

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## faehsemc (Apr 29, 2012)

fredderf81 said:


> Mod Type:: RecoveryDifficulty:: ModerateMod Status:: StableApply In:: CWM RecoveryRequires Root:: YesSource:: ok, so i hope i am posting this correctly...over in xda i tend to get set on fire if i so something in a wrong room but quick question regarding CWM 6.0.1.0. anyone have the slightest idea why i can not back up anything. i get that error message how /sdcard can not be found, or something a long those lines at the end up the backup....twrp works just fine.


This is great. You know you would be yelled at posting this is the wrong section on xda. So instead of posting in the right one, you post in the wrong section on here.. you sir, are a winner...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaben2 (Jun 30, 2011)

but he filled out all the rom/kernel info.....
On your issue though can't help you, but there is a newer version of cwm out. 6.0.1.2 I believe is the newest.


----------



## fredderf81 (Jul 12, 2011)

Jaben2 said:


> but he filled out all the rom/kernel info.....
> On your issue though can't help you, but there is a newer version of cwm out. 6.0.1.2 I believe is the newest.


thank you jaben2, at least you were not a jerk about it. looks like some of the same people who end up being trolls and losers over at xda made it over here.

**if a mod reads, just delete this** go ahead and delete my account too.

thanks


----------



## fredderf81 (Jul 12, 2011)

faehsemc said:


> This is great. You know you would be yelled at posting this is the wrong section on xda. So instead of posting in the right one, you post in the wrong section on here.. you sir, are a winner...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


and fae...the last time i checked CWM and TWRP ARE part of development, were developed by people who do frequent this forum and i am sure they would be interested about issues with their software so they can DEVELOP a better one. I'm sick of you flamers who don't do anything but sit at your computer all day every day and look out for people to complain about simply to make yourself feel better.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Despite user misconceptions at times, development forums are made for developers to post work they create, not for users to post question threads.

Questions should always be posted in the general forum for a device.


----------



## troyhatton (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> Despite user misconceptions at times, development forums are made for developers to post work they create, not for users to post question threads.
> 
> Questions should always be posted in the general forum for a device.


Very professional, straightforward answer sir. I like that. No need to be rude but you got the point across. Now he knows for next time. ;-)


----------



## TechSavvy (Oct 7, 2011)

fredderf81 said:


> thank you jaben2, at least you were not a jerk about it. looks like some of the same people who end up being trolls and losers over at xda made it over here.
> 
> **if a mod reads, just delete this** go ahead and delete my account too.
> 
> thanks


And to answer your question, the other guy was right. 6.0.1.0 is broke and cannot backup files. You need to update to 6.0.1.2 its the latest one. Good luck.

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## feelers (May 28, 2012)

Were did you get twrp for intl i9300

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

feelers said:


> Were did you get twrp for intl i9300
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


They're always on koush's site as images:

http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager/


----------



## alexcolodner (Dec 6, 2011)

I have had this problem in the past, and it was after switching SD cards from one phone to another without formatting. If that is the case, then try deleting *.android_secure* folder if you have it. That should fix it assuming that is the problem. 

Also, I have had absolutly no problems making backups in 6.0.1.0 other than the dates showing 1970s, but there is currently no fix for that as far as I know.


----------



## faehsemc (Apr 29, 2012)

fredderf81 said:


> Despite user misconceptions at times, development forums are made for developers to post work they create, not for users to post question threads.
> 
> Questions should always be posted in the general forum for a device.


Just as he stated on here this is why I was rude. I'm not trying to troll or flame but honestly its annoying because you aren't the first and I know you won't be the last to do this. On XDA it even straight up states what can be posted where in every forum. They have a whole section for Q&A and a seperate general forum as well. On here its dev only and general. I would understand if you actually were in the specific thread about it so that dev could see it and DEVELOP a better one. That would make more sense instead of posting in the actual dev forum were ROMs and kernels are posted. You nor I should have to dig through hundreds of questions in a dev forum to find an actual ROM or kernel. The mods shouldn't have to constantly move threads to appropriate areas. Its simply following the rules. The main reason I became rude is because when you stated you would be flamed on xda because you knew it was going to be wrong, you just did it on a different site in the wrong area still. If you follow rules this would've never happened. I don't feel better yelling at you or others when this happens. I am just sick of digging through bs to find actual great work from these devs.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Stryker1297 (Aug 3, 2012)

fredderf81 said:


> thank you jaben2, at least you were not a jerk about it. looks like some of the same people who end up being trolls and losers over at xda made it over here.
> 
> **if a mod reads, just delete this** go ahead and delete my account too.
> 
> thanks


no need to bash xda man.they have a great community too


----------



## nyreyn (Jul 16, 2011)

alexcolodner said:


> I have had this problem in the past, and it was after switching SD cards from one phone to another without formatting. If that is the case, then try deleting *.android_secure* folder if you have it. That should fix it assuming that is the problem.
> 
> Also, I have had absolutly no problems making backups in 6.0.1.0 other than the dates showing 1970s, but there is currently no fix for that as far as I know.


This ^. I couldn't backup on cwm6012 until I deleted the android secure folder. Now I have no issues. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

feelers said:


> Were did you get twrp for intl i9300
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


There is no twrp for the international i9300 yet. Just the S3 U.S. Variants.

If they ever do get twrp for our version, it would be here:

http://teamw.in/project/twrp2


----------



## alexcolodner (Dec 6, 2011)

nyreyn said:


> This ^. I couldn't backup on cwm6012 until I deleted the android secure folder. Now I have no issues. Thanks for the tip.


Glad it worked for you!


----------

